# GM Dr. Scott Shaw



## Eraser (May 17, 2003)

Hey all...

Sorry I've been away for way too long... system crashed. .busy with school ect ect ect... but im going to try to get in here more often..

ANY ways.. my Q is...  has anyone ever been to a seminar with GM Scott Shaw.. im asking this because our school is planning a trip  (whoo hoo road trip) up to New Brunswick.... and im just trying to get an early taste of what's to come... im sure we are all going to have a blast..  its very exciting to be going to a seminar with such a high ranking Hapkido practicioner.

Thanks:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2003)

Sorry, don't know anything about Mr. Shaw!


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Jun 19, 2003)

Pictures of Scott Shaw seem to always show him being angry. GRR! but i'm sure he's a really nice guy.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 19, 2003)

wasn't he the guitar player for STYX?


----------



## greendragon (Jun 19, 2003)

Isn't that Tommy Shaw with Styxx? 
 Anyway, I viewed one of Shaws videos once at a martial arts store in Orlando, they put it on the store tv to ask me what I thought.  I was quite embarrased with the manner in which he was carrying himself.  Someone stated that he looked angry in photo's, well I don't know him and I am not talking bad about him but the way he presented himself on this video was like one of those World Wrestling Federation characters when they act all mad and serious... I was not impressed to say the least.  And the people that owned the store and video said that they thought he was acting like a clown on the video.  I did not rent the video or even finish watching it, after 5 minutes it was obvious to all of us what the rest of the video would be like.  But oh well, I am not here to judge... to each his own and more power to Mr. Shaw.
                                          Mike


----------



## Turner (Jun 20, 2003)

I've only read books of his. If they can be of any judge, I wasn't impressed in the least.


----------

